# 1. Wakü fertig :–) Temperaturen finde ich jetzt nicht soo toll.... Falsche Erwartungen?



## Lupoc (10. Mai 2020)

Guten Morgen. 

habe heute Morgen endlich meine 1. Custom Wakü fertig bekommen.
Folgendes habe ich verbaut:

Zotac 2080 Ti Amp Extreme Core. Umbau auf Wasserblock. 
i7 8700k @5.00 GHz 
3 x 360 EK Radis
9 x Alpenföhn Wing Boost 3 RGB
EK Quenetic 400ml Ausgleichsbehälter inkl. D5 Pumpe

Die Lüfter habe ich erst einmal auf 600 Umdrehungen fixiert. 
Die Pumpe läuft über mein Asus Board. Fix auf 30%. 

Mir ist bewusst dass ich noch das richtige Verhältnis zwischen Lüfterdrehzahl und Pumpendrehzahl zu finden. Da wären eure Einstellungen bzw. Erfahrungen hilfreich. 

Da ich natürlich nach 3 Wochen Feierabend Bastelei wissen wollte wie die Temperaturen sind, habe ich mal The Division 2 angeschmissen. Mich in die Basis begeben und 30 min einfach den Rechner laufen lassen. 

CPU liegt so bei 50-60 Grad. Denke das ist ok? Hatte bei meiner 240er AIO immer so um 75 Grad. 

Bei der GPU bin ich mir unsicher. Unter Luft hatte ich zwischen 72—78 Grad. 
Jetzt, unter Wasser, hatte ich gestern um die 60 Grad. Finde das für eine Wakü schon ziemlich viel. Oder erwarte ich zu viel? Wenn ich natürlich die Lüfter erhöhe, Maximum, bin ich bei Knapp 50 Grad. Glaube dass die Drehzahl der Pumpe nicht sooo ausschlaggebend Ist. Oder?

Glaube der Knackpunkt ist die Richtige Drehzahl der Lüfter? Oder habet ihr einen anderen Tipp?

lüfter unten ziehen frische Luft durch den Radi an. Radi hinten und oben pumpen die Luft durch die Radis nach außen. 

Reihenfolge:

Ausgleichsbehälter/Pumpe — Radi unten — GPU — Radi Oben — CPU — Radi hinten - Ausgleichsbehälter/Pumpe.


----------



## Lupoc (10. Mai 2020)

Foto vom Build:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinusspass (10. Mai 2020)

Die Gputemperatur sollte 10-15°C niedriger ausfallen, Tendenz deutlich Richtung 15, vielleicht sogar 20. Mit voller Drehzahl gewinnst du natürlich Temperatur, weil dein Wasser kühler ist, aber die Karte ist definitv zu warm für Wasser. Ich würde mal auf einen leichten Montagefehler bei der Karte tippen, vielleicht zu dicke Wärmeleitpads, zu wenig Paste,....


----------



## Lupoc (10. Mai 2020)

Ja, das selbe Gefühl in Sachen Temperatur habe ich auch. Beim Einbau bin ich mir ziemlich sicher dass alles richtig lief. Lasse das Game jetzt mal bis 14uhr laufen und gucke mir die Zahlen an. Aktuell 52 grad und steigend.


----------



## Bariphone (10. Mai 2020)

Schaut aber super schön aus dein System. Hut ab. 

Schau am Besten einfach mal noch 3 -4 Tage zu, es kann auch noch Luft im System sein.

Vielleicht bringst auch noch irgendwie Frischluft in das Gehäuse. Vielleicht von hinten. Wenn nur die unteren durch  den Radi Luft ansaugen finde ich es für die anderen beiden schon ein bisschen wenig. Da durch das Mobo etc auch Wärme entsteht und ich glaube etwas frischer Wind wäre dann sinnvoll
Oder der hintere Radi bläst hinein mit evtl. etwas höherer Drehzahl und oben wie unten führen die Luft wieder ab. Dazu vllt. hinten noch ein intake fan und die Sache könnte besser aussehen, probiers vielleicht mal aus.

Schau mal in den GPU Block da ist vielleicht auch noch ein bisschen Luft drinnen.  Ist der Anpressdruck auch richtig verteilt?
Welche Settings hat die Ti weil unter volldampf mit evtl. OC braucht die ja auch ne ganze Menge Strom der weggekühlt werden will. Stock hat die ja ungefähr 300W glaube ich,da finde ich bei deiner Konfi  ohne extra Frischluft die Temperaturen mal zumindest nicht kritisch.


----------



## Lupoc (10. Mai 2020)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Das Gehäuse ist aktuell offen. Also maximale Kühlung. Lüfter habe ich gerade auf 700 Umdrehungen erhöht. Pumpe von 40% auf 60% erhöht. Komischerweise ist sie da nicht mehr so laut wie gestern.... war wohl noch Luft im System. Pumpen läuft jetzt auf 3000 Umdrehungen. Temp aktuell bei 58 grad. Finde ich immer noch zu hoch. 

die gpu läuft mit standard Settings. Ohne OC.


----------



## Lupoc (10. Mai 2020)

Bin jetzt irritiert. Noch 2-3 Tage warten, weil noch Luft im System ist? Oder lieber gleich zerlegen und gucken?


----------



## Abductee (10. Mai 2020)

Bei der Pastellfarbe im Wasser hätte ich ja viel zu viel Angst das System nach 4-5 Monaten wieder zu zerlegen und säubern zu müssen.


----------



## Lupoc (10. Mai 2020)

@abductee

Ist die EK Cryofuel Solid Cloud White. Denke nicht. Oder meinst du das ist bei dem Produkt schon gesetzt?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. Mai 2020)

Die CPU Temperaturen finde ich ok. Aber die Grafikkarte ist zu heiß, da würde ich nochmal nachschauen. 
Ich komme unter Last nie an 50°C ran, im Sommer wenn es richtig heiß ist nicht mal. Aber ich habe auch einen Externen Radi Mora 3-420.


----------



## v3nom (10. Mai 2020)

Da wird der Block auf der GPU falsch sitzen. Ne Idee was die Wassertemp unter Last ist? Einen Anhaltspunkt kannst du dir schaffen: GPU unter Volllast bis zu der hohen Temperatur und dann die Last wegnehmen und direkt die GPU Temp auslesen, die sollte dann sehr ähnlich zur Wassertemp sein.
GPU/Wasser Unterschied (Delta) sollten bei ner 2080Ti ~15K bis max 20K sein.


----------



## Faxe007 (10. Mai 2020)

Die wichtigste Info habe ich nicht gefunden. Was ist die Wassertemperatur.
Ich tippe wenn die in Ordnung ist auf einen falsch (vielleicht ungleich angezogenen) Wakü-Block auf der GPU. Ich habe eine 2080 ti, die läuft dauerhaft mit 2100 MHz und zieht dann im Schnitt 300 W - dabei liegt sie dann bei 45 Grad. Die Wassertemperatur ist unter 30-35 Grad. 
Die Temperatur ist aber nicht so, dass sie der GPU schaden würde. Unter Luft erreicht sie ja auch die Temps.


----------



## Lupoc (10. Mai 2020)

Karte hat sich jetzt auf 58 grad eingependelt. Ihr meint aber alle dass ich die gpu mal zerlegen sollte?


----------



## v3nom (10. Mai 2020)

Wenn das GPU Delta bei 15-20K liegen würde wäre das eine Wassertemp von 38-43°C was sehr viel wäre bei 3x360mm Radis.
Da eine geringere Wassertemp realistischer ist, muss das GPU/Wasser Delta hoch sein. D.h. der Kontakt Block GPU nicht gut ist.
Kontrolliere:
- genug WLP
- richtige WLPads benutzt (Dicken)
- richtige Schrauben und Unterlegscheiben
- Richtiger Ein- Auslass am Block benutzt


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. Mai 2020)

Bedenklich sind die 58°C der GPU nicht, unter Luft erreichen die noch deutlich höhere Werte. Aber normal ist die Temperatur unter Wasser sicher nicht. Ich kenne mich nicht so wirklich mit GPU Boost aus, aber fängt die Karte nicht schon ab 60°C das drosseln an? Wenn du JETZT schon auf 58°C kommst, schafftst du im Sommer locker 60°C oder mehr und würdest somit Leistung verlieren.


----------



## Sinusspass (10. Mai 2020)

Die Booststeps skalieren auch noch weiter mit Temperatur, bei 36-39°C liegt einer (um den manche hier immer kämpfen), der nächste müsste 10°C höher liegen, der nächste wieder 10°C höher. Aber ab 60°C fängt die Gpu deutlich stärker an, Takt zurückzunehmen, ich hab da irgendwo mal ne Grafik zu gesehen. Manuell kommt man dennoch ähnlich hoch wie vorher, die paar MHz durch Temperatur mal außen vor gelassen. 
Aber normal wäre bei der Radiatorfläche und dem Verbrauch maximal um die 50°C.


----------



## Lupoc (10. Mai 2020)

Habe gerade zwei runden Battelfield 5 gespielt. 64 Mann. Temp zwischen 52-55 grad. Hängt also vom Spiel ab.... überlege immer noch die gpu zu zerlegen....


----------



## DARPA (10. Mai 2020)

v3nom schrieb:


> Da wird der Block auf der GPU falsch sitzen. Ne Idee was die Wassertemp unter Last ist? Einen Anhaltspunkt kannst du dir schaffen: GPU unter Volllast bis zu der hohen Temperatur und dann die Last wegnehmen und direkt die GPU Temp auslesen, die sollte dann sehr ähnlich zur Wassertemp sein.
> GPU/Wasser Unterschied (Delta) sollten bei ner 2080Ti ~15K bis max 20K sein.



Mach mal diesen Test, ist sehr sinnvoll.


----------



## Sinusspass (10. Mai 2020)

Bei 64 Mann kann es auch ein Cpu-Limit sein und die Karte zieht nur 200, entsprechend sind Wasser und auch Gpu selbst kühler.


----------



## Lupoc (10. Mai 2020)

So, Karte zerlegt. Sehe keinen Fehler. Paste ist genug drauf. Die Pads haben auch Kontakt gehabt. Jemand eine Idee?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Mai 2020)

Ich versuche jetzt einmal, ohne alles gelesen zu haben, etwas aufzudröseln. 
 So wie ich das verstehe und an den Bildern erkenne gehst Du:

- Mit dem kalten Wasser aus dem seitlichen Radiator gehst Du zuerst in die CPU
- dann in den oberen Radiator
- danach in die GPU
- in den unteren Radiator
- in die Pumpe
- in den seitlichen Radiator
Das siehst erst einmal gut aus

Dann die Lüfter
- Unten zieht es dreimal rein
- oben zieht es dreimal raus.
- seitlich bläst es dreimal rein

*Frage:*
Die oberen Lüfter sieht man nicht. Die ziehen auch wirklich raus?

*Lösungsansatz:*
Dui bläst mit sechs Lüftern in das Gehäuse und mit drei Lüftern geht es raus.
das erzeugt ungleiche Luftströmungen in den Radiatoren, oben ist es doppelt
so viel wie seitlich und unten.

Man könnte ausptrobieren, bei den seitlichen Lüfter den oberen umzudrehen 
und damit zwei mal einzublasen und einem auszublasen. Das könnte dafür sorgen,
das unterer und seitlicher Radiator merklich mehr Luftdurchsatz bekommen.


----------



## v3nom (10. Mai 2020)

Pads haben die richtige Dicke? WLP sollte imho etwas mehr rausgedrückt sein. Richtige Schrauben und Unterlegscheiben benutzt? Zieh die Schrauben mal gut handfest über Kreuz an.


----------



## Lupoc (10. Mai 2020)

Ja, Lüfter pusten oben raus. 

Paste ist definitiv genug drauf. Die Karte war perfekt verschraubt. Überall gleichmäßiger Abdruck auf den Pads.


----------



## Lupoc (10. Mai 2020)

Pads waren die, die beim Kühler dabei waren. Sogar dicker als die original. 
Schrauben siehe Foto:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinusspass (10. Mai 2020)

Die Paste sieht vielleicht etwas zu dick aus, ob das 10°C macht, ist fraglich. Aber einfach mal mit etwas mehr Anpressdruck versuchen. Hast du eigentlich mal mit Pumpe auf Vollgas getestet?
@Rotkaeppchen: Nein. Zum einen ist das Gehäuse noch offen, sodass die Ausrichtung der Lüfter ohnehin egal ist, zum anderen frisst ein Radiator ohnehin viel des möglichen Luftstroms. Das Verhältnis der Lüfter muss nicht perfekt sein, 2:1 ist selbst mit Radiatoren unbedenklich. Lüfter auf einem Radiator in entgegengesetzter Richtung zu betreiben, ist nicht zielführend; zwischen Radi und Lüfter sind ~5mm Platz, man beschneidet sich so selbst. Außerdem ist die Luft nach einem Radiator verwirbelt, man würde seine Abluft direkt wieder anziehen. 
So ziehen zwar 2 der Radiatoren die Abluft des unteren, aber das lässt sich im O11D (XL) nicht vermeiden, wenn man halbwegs Airflow haben will.


----------



## Lupoc (10. Mai 2020)

Erst einmal vielen Dank dass ihr alle helfen wollt. 

Bei der Wärmeleitpaste hast du recht. Eher zu viel als zu wenig. 

Die Schrauben können ernsthaft das Problem sein? Habe die original Zotac verwendet. Die original backplate habe ich weggelassen. Trotzdem haben die Schrauben ohne Probleme gegriffen. Kann es sein dass die Federn zwischen den Schrauben das Problem sind? Weil dadurch die Schrauben nicht bis anschlag angedreht werden können? Könnte das sein? Etwas anderes fällt mir nämlich nicht ein. 

habe gerade kontrolliert ob es sich der richtige Kühler zur gpu ist. Auch das passt. Nicht falsch bestellt.


----------



## Lupoc (10. Mai 2020)

EDIT:

Evtl den Fehler gefunden? Habe diese weißen Abstandshalter nicht verbaut. Siehe Foto. Kann dass das Problem sein???




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinusspass (10. Mai 2020)

Möglich. Die Anleitungen bei den Chinakühlern sind dahingehend immer grässlich. Bei den weißen Unterlegscheiben oder generell Unterlegscheiben auf der Vorderseite der Karte muss man immer aufpassen, eine an der falschen Stelle und der Kontakt zum Kühler ist ganz weg, aber ohne kann die Karte Schaden nehmen. Aber die klaren Unterlegscheiben (vermutlich für die Rückseite) würde ich verbauen, schaden können sie nicht. Wenn sie denn für die Rückseite sind, das kann man bei den Kühlern immer so schwer sagen.


----------



## Lupoc (10. Mai 2020)

Glaube auch nicht dass es daran liegt. Macht nicht wirklich Sinn. Verbaute die mal. Aber dann können wir einen falsche Einbau ausschließen.


----------



## Lupoc (10. Mai 2020)

Noch eine blöde Frage. Da sich das System noch &#8222;einläuft&#8220; also noch Luft entweicht, ist der befüllstopfen oben am ausgleichsbehälter noch offen. Fülle dort gerade ein wenig nach. Macht das unterschied ob die &#8222;Schraube&#8220; oben drin sitzt oder nicht?


----------



## Lupoc (10. Mai 2020)

Pumpe läuft auf 100%. Geräuschkulisse dabei völlig ok. Die Lüfter laufen auf 1000 Umdrehungen.... unter Division 2 60-61 grad. 
bin sehr sehr enttäuscht was das Projekt angeht. Bei der Lautstärke der Lüfter hätte ich auch die 3 Lüfter der 2080 Ti darauflassen können... werde morgen Abend mal einen Temperatur Sensor besorgen um mal zu schauen was die Wasser temp sagt.... würde ihn direkt nach dem ausgleichsbehälter montieren. Im Prinzip ist es doch bei einem Kreislauf egal?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Mai 2020)

Lupoc schrieb:


> Macht das unterschied ob die &#8222;Schraube&#8220; oben drin sitzt oder nicht?


Nein, Das System ist drucklos



Sinusspass schrieb:


> ....


Könmtest Du mit Deiner gefühlten Physik einfach mal aufhören? Danke


----------



## Lupoc (10. Mai 2020)

@ Rotkäppchen 

Hast du noch eine Idee warum meine Graka Temp so hoch ist? Oder einfach normal?


----------



## blautemple (10. Mai 2020)

Wichtig wäre es jetzt halt wissen wie die Wassertemperatur wirklich ist. So fischen doch alle im Trüben. Nicht dass die am Ende bei 45 Grad liegt...
Halte doch einfach mal ein Fieberthermometer in den AGB. Im für Wasserkühlungen relevanten Bereich sind die tatsächlich recht genau. Ich habe mit meiner 2080 Ti bei maximalen Power Target, also 330W, bei 200l/h Durchfluss ein Delta von 13 bis 14 Grad.
Bei 60l/h sind es dann schon eher 17 bis 18 Grad Delta. Nur mal so als Anhaltspunkt.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lupoc (10. Mai 2020)

Singlehaushalt. Kein Thermometer. Bekomme morgen von einem Kumpel einen Temp Sensor. Baue ich morgen nach der Arbeit ein und bin dann echt mal gespannt.


----------



## Sinusspass (10. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Könmtest Du mit Deiner gefühlten Physik einfach mal aufhören? Danke


Gefühlt ist da gar nichts. Wenn es allein um Airflow ginge, wäre es so einfach. Ist es aber nicht. Du hast genug Einflussfaktoren, dass man eben nicht sagen kann: Sorg für gleiche Anzahl an ein- und ausblasenden Lüftern und gut ist. 
Radiatoren arbeiten am besten mit Frischluft, und davon so viel wie möglich, das ist richtig. Nur wie viel davon wirklich durch den Radiator geht und wie warm oder kalt die ist, da kann man es sich schwer machen. Radiatoren haben nun mal diese 5mm Platz zwischen Finnen und Lüftern, da einen Lüfter drauf umzudrehen, ist genauso unsinnig wie Lüfter mit offenem Rahmen zu verwenden. Zum einen beeinflusst du so den Druck, den der Lüfter erzeugt, zumindest am Übergang zum nächsten Lüfter. Dann saugst du auch noch Luft an, die gerade durch selbigen Radiator geströmt ist. Kostet locker 20-30% der Kühlleistung des Radiators. Man merke sich: Auf einem Radiator haben die Lüfter immer in die selbe Richtung zu blasen.
Über 2xIn,1xOut oder 1xIn,2xOut lässt sich streiten, in der Praxis nimmt sich das kaum was.
Könnest du bitte bei Luftkühlungen bleiben? Danke

@TE: Schon mal mit der Pumpe auf 100% getestet? Üblicherweise liefert die D5 auch auf 30% (irgendwas um 2500 +-300 Umdrehungen, richtig?) genug Durchfluss, aber man weiß ja nie. Und Gpukühler skalieren in der Regel besser mit Durchfluss als Cpukühler.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Mai 2020)

Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Nein, Das System ist drucklos


Das ist falsch, ein gewisser Druck wird mit der Pumpe aufgebaut und auch die Lüfter  sollten ein gewissen Druck zwischen Radiator und Lüfter aufbauen. Wenn durch den Lüfter Luft zurück strömt verliert man Kühlleistung.




Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Könmtest Du mit Deiner gefühlten Physik einfach mal aufhören? Danke


Was @Sinusspass ist vollkommen korrekt!

Kann mich nicht erinnern das du jemals was mit einer Wasserkühlung zu tun hattest und es macht viel aus wovon die Radiatoren Luft bekommen. Zudem bilden Radiatoren ein gewissen Widerstand und da spielen Lüfter die kein guten Druck aufbauen können schon eine Rolle. Mit offenem Gehäuse ist es aber vollkommen egal, da von allen Seiten Luft einströmen  und auch entweichen kann.

Sein Problem wird aber dennoch am Kühler liegen, irgendwas stimmt hier nicht.
Natürlich ist dieses ohne die Wassertemperatur zu kennen nicht gut zu bestimmen, da immer ein gewisser Delta zwischen den Temperaturen herrschen und daraus schon ersichtlich werden kann ob was nicht stimmt.

Habe solch ein Kühler auch verbaut und bei mir sind die Temperaturen TOP! Ich komme mit Flüssigmetall auf 37-39°C und mit WLP an die 46°C. Habe aber eine 2080 Super verbaut und so kann eine TI noch etwas höher mit der Temperatur ausfallen.

Die Schrauben die dabei sind sind wichtig, denn deine Schrauben könnten zu lang sein und so kann es sein das der Kühler nicht fest genug drauf sitzt. Das ganze geht manchmal in dem Millimeter bereich und so kann es schon den Anschein haben das deine Schrauben packen.

Bei diesen Kühler sind normale Schrauben dabei und die kommen dann drauf wenn die Backplate der Grafikkarte mit verbaut wird und die Schrauben mit Federn kommen immer dann drauf wenn die Backplate keine Schraublöcher an dieser Position hat und das PCB direkt mit dem Kühler verschraubt werden muss. Natürlich auch wenn wie in deinem Fall keine Backplate verbaut wird.

*Bitte daher die Schrauben des Kühlers verwenden, da hier alles für diese Grafikkarte optimiert und angepasst wurde!!*

Diese Abstandshalter haben zwar nichts mit deiner Temperatur was zu tun, aber sind auch wichtig. Denn die kommen in einem Bereich dazwischen wo sonst die Schrauben PCB und Kühler zu stark zusammen drücken würden und es dann passieren könnte das Kühler und PCB zusammen kollidieren oder das PCB durch gebogen wird. Sollte dann dabei ein Kurzschluss entstehen oder das PCB zu stark gebogen, dann wirst du deine Grafikkarte damit beschädigen.

Im übrigem habe ich eine Stelle entdeckt wo anscheint ein  Pad noch fehlt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei mir habe ich die original Backplate wieder verbaut und da diese aus Metall besteht und keine kühlende Eigenschaft mit beinhaltet habe ich auf den Bereich der GPU und der Spannungswandler noch PADs zwischen PCB und Backplate gesetzt. So wird nun die Wärme auch über die Backplate auch ein klein wenig mit abgeführt.

EDIT:

Zudem sieht es mir so aus als wenn die WLP nicht genug Andruck hatte, denn ich habe schon mehrere 2080er Grafikkarten zerlegt und im Mittlerem Bereich wird die WLP immer sehr stark raus gedrückt, so das nach dem abnehmen des Kühlers dort fast keine WLP mehr vorhanden ist.

Das könnte daran liegen wenn Schrauben zu lang sind und sich nicht weiter rein drehen lassen oder wenn jemand Angst hat die Schrauben fest zu drehen und zu wenig Drehmoment drauf ist. Denn die Bauteile müssen sich in die Pads eindrücken können und werden diese nicht gut genug rein gedrückt kann es dazu kommen das der Kühler nicht ganz auf der GPU aufliegt. Das kann sich dann auch auf die Temperatur der VRam und der Spannungswandler mit negativ auswirken.

Die Pads sind auch laut deinem Bild nur leicht eingedrückt worden, was auch dazu passen könnte das der Anpressdruck zu gering ist. Natürlich muss dazu auch die Grafikkarte was warm laufen damit die  Pads weicher werden und sich die Bauteile besser rein drücken.

Natürlich muss man da behutsam dran gehen, denn wir kennen auch das nach fest los kommt.

EDIT:

Diese weißen Abstandshalter kommen hier drum herum:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn ich mir das Bild so anschaue könnte es auch sein das du dort ohne Abstandshalter das PCB zu weit zusammen bekommst und sich das PCB im hinterem Bereich wo die GPU sitzt anhebt. Könnte daher schon was mit deiner schlechten Temperatur ggf. zusammen hängen.

Daher immer genau die Anleitung des Kühlers mit beachten, denn die Hersteller haben hierzu alles optimiert und alles mit berücksichtigt. Es wird daher nichts mit dabei sein was nicht mit berücksichtigt worden ist. Zumindest sollte man alles nachgehen wenn Probleme bestehen und nicht was weglassen.


----------



## Lupoc (10. Mai 2020)

Also, die weißen Abstandshalter sind nach dem zerlegen gleich wieder mit verbaut worden. Auch die mitgelieferten Schrauben wurden verwendet. Kühler hat definitiv Kontakt zur gpu. 
Das Pad fehlt nicht, sondern klebt auf dem PCB  
wie gesagt, ich montiere morgen den Sensor. Würde ihn gern zwischen ausgleichsbehälter und 1. Radi unten verbauen. Wäre das ok? Möchte morgen nicht umsonst eine Tube zersägen....


----------



## IICARUS (10. Mai 2020)

Dann lass mal dein System warm laufen und dann versuchen ob sich die Schrauben nachziehen lassen. Die Pads setzen sich dann meist auch und es kann gut sein das die Schrauben ein klein wenig noch nachgezogen werden können. Denn deine WLP sieht jedenfalls nicht danach aus als würde der Kühler richtig drauf sitzen.

Mit der Wassertemperatur lässt sich natürlich mehr aussagen.
Weil in der Regel hat man ein Delta von etwa 15°C und so müsstest du schon für 60°C bei 45°C Wassertemperatur sein und das kommt mir dann mit drei Radiatoren schon etwas hoch vor.


----------



## Lupoc (10. Mai 2020)

Ja, die Rechnung habe ich auch gemacht. Ja, das Tube welches von der Graka wegführt ist schon gut warm. Alle anderen sind definitiv kühler..

Das eindrehen der Schrauben wir ja von diesen Federn begrenz. Die gehören aber zum Lieferumfang. Ich über lege gerade die Schrauben ohne diese Federn zu verschrauben.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Mai 2020)

Ja, aber nur weil die Pads im kaltem zustand sich nicht weiter rein drücken lassen.
Sobald die Grafikkarte warm wird werden die Pads weicher und dann drücken sich die Bauteile weiter rein und die Schrauben lassen sich dann ggf. noch eine 1/4 bis 1/2 Umdrehung weiter rein drehen.

Aber je nach Kühler bzw. Pads kann es auch sein das der erste Drehmoment der Schrauben bereits ausreicht.

Habe mal Pad verbaut und meine Grafikkarte hat kein einziges Spiel mehr starten können und das lag daran das die Temperatur der Spannungswandler zu stark anstiegen und so die Spannungswandler um sich zu schützen den Takt bis auf 300 MHz runter gedrückt haben. Denn Spannungswandler können davon durchbrennen und um sich zu schützen setzen sie dann den Takt runter.

Nach dem erneutem zerlegen der Grafikkarte war alles korrekt, aber die Abdrücke in den Pads waren kaum vorhanden. Habe dann einfach ein Haarföhn genommen und die Pads warm gemacht und den Kühler inkl. der Backplate verbaut. Vor dem letzten festziehen habe ich die Backplate nochmals etwas warm gemacht und nochmals angezogen und nach dem einbauen lief die Grafikkarte wieder problemlos.

Wie bereits geschrieben sieht so WLP aus nach dem auftragen, aber nicht wenn der Kühler wieder abgenommen wird, denn dann müsste der Chips sehr dünn mit WLP versehen sein, so das der Chips schon leicht durch scheint. Liegt der Kühler nicht ganz auf bleibt ein Spalt dazuwischen und die WLP kann nicht raus gedrückt werden. Das wirkt sich dann auch auf die Temperatur negativ mit aus.

Im übrigem kann man mit der Hand keine Temperatur erfühlen.
Zwar kann ich zwischen Kalt oder Wärmer unterscheiden, aber was für ein Temperatur letztendlich anliegt kannst nicht fühlen.

EDIT: Sorry, keine Ahnung wieso meine Texte immer so lang werden...  muss an meiner Tastatur liegen.


----------



## Lupoc (10. Mai 2020)

Das Thema Schrauben ohne Federn zu verschrauben hat sich erledigt. Die Federn lassen sich nicht von den Schrauben lösen. 

Habe alle Schrauben noch mal nachgedreht. 1/4 Spiel hatten Sie noch. In dieser Minute lasse ich Division 2 für 45 Minuten laufen. Gucken ob es einen Unterschied gibt. 

Das Argument mit der Kühlpaste scheint mir logisch zu sein. Einige Seiten vorher waren wir uns einig dass die Menge passt. Eher zu viel als zu wenig aktuell drauf. Würde der Druck aber stimmen, hätte mehr Paste daneben gehen müssen. Vielleicht fehlten da wirklich die 1/4 Umdrehungen. Werden wir gleich erfahren...


----------



## IICARUS (10. Mai 2020)

In einem anderem Thema vor einige Zeit war auch ein User mit dem selben Problem und hier hat ein nachziehen auch geholfen. Zuvor hatte er auch die Grafikkarte erneut zerlegt und konnte so auch nichts feststellen.


----------



## blautemple (10. Mai 2020)

Wo du die den Temperatursensor verbaust ist völlig egal. Die Wassertemperatur ist im ganzen Loop nahezu gleich.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lupoc (11. Mai 2020)

So, an alle die mitgeholfen haben, vielen vielen Dank. Wir haben die Lösung gefunden. Ich hätte nie nie daran gedacht dass es der Grund war...
Das anziehen der 4 Schrauben (direkt an der GPU) und der restlichen um 1/4 Drehung hat es echt gebracht. Habe unter Division 2 an der selben Stelle an der ich den ganzen Tag schon benche, geschmeidige 46!!! Grad bei 100% Pumpe und 1000 Umdrehungen der Lüfter...
Da hatten wir vorher knapp über 60 Grad...
anscheinend hatte der Kühler wirklich keinen Kontakt zur Paste...
werde morgen mal das richtige Verhältnis Zwischen Lüfter und Pumpe einstellen. 
Temperaturfühler wird morgen trotzdem noch verbaut da ich wissen will wie warm das Wasser ist... schätze mal so Anfang 30 grad. 
Halte euch morgen auf dem laufenden.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Mai 2020)

Das freut mich das es nun passt.


----------



## v3nom (11. Mai 2020)

46°C hört sich realistisch an.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Mai 2020)

Ja das passt mit WLP, hatte ich auch und bin nur wegen LM auf 39°C runter gekommen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Mai 2020)

Lupoc schrieb:


> Das anziehen der 4 Schrauben (direkt an der GPU)  und der restlichen um 1/4 Drehung hat es echt gebracht.



Sehr schön, es sind oft Fehler im Detail. Es ist wichtig, dass der Kühler sauber an der zu kühlenden Fläche anliegt. Da kann eine Viertelumdrehung, bei einer vermuteten Gewindesteigung von 0,5mm also immerhin 0,125mm eine Menge ausmachen.

- Off Topic -


IICARUS schrieb:


> Das ist falsch, ein gewisser Druck wird mit der Pumpe aufgebaut .


Das ist irrelevant, da geht es um minimale Strömungsverluste. Ob der Ausgleichbehälter offen oder geschlossen ist, hat keinerlei Einfluss, er ist im Rückfluss. Z.B im Auto sind Systeme geschlossen und unter Druck. Der Druck ist wichtig, um die Siedetemperatur des Wassers zu erhöhen. Dieser Effekt ist bei PC-Kühlsystemen hinfällig, weil das Wasser nicht einmal im Ansatz an die Siedetemperatur kommt. Hört doch bitte mit Eurer gefühlten Pyhsik auf. Danke


----------



## IICARUS (11. Mai 2020)

Es hat kein Einfluss ob der AGB offen oder geschlossen ist, dennoch baut sich im geschlossenem System ein gewisser Druck auf. 



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Sehr schön, es sind oft Fehler im Datail. Es ist wichtig, dass der Kühler sauber an der zu kühlenden Fläche anliegt. Da kann eine Viertelumdrehung, bei einer vermuteten Gewindesteigung von 0,5mm also immerhin 0,125mm eine Menge ausmachen.


Dann frage ich mich wieso du diese nicht bereits aus den Bilder erkannt hast?!


----------



## Lupoc (11. Mai 2020)

Nabend. 

habe von meinem Kumpel einen Temperatursensor in Form eines 1/4 Fittings bekommen. Siehe Foto. Der Schluss ist ein 2Pin Anschluss. Siehe Foto. 

Wo schließe ich das Ding denn an??? Mainbord Lüfteranschluss macht keinen Sinn??

Würde ihn gern an den Corsair Commander Pro anschließen. Dort sind 4 temp Anschlüsse. Diese sind aber für Luftsensoren. Habe den den Sensor mal angeschlossen und in ein Glas Wasser gehalten. Temp wird gemessen. Sind das verlässliche Werte? Jemand Erfahrung mit dem Commander?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinusspass (11. Mai 2020)

Erfahrung damit nein, aber das sollte ein gängiger 10kOhm NTC sein, der Commander sollte den also verstehen. Zeigt er denn plausible Werte an? Etwas Abweichung von der Realtemperatur hat man oft, aber solange es nur~1°C ist.....


----------



## IICARUS (11. Mai 2020)

Auf einem Mainboard muss schon ein spezieller Anschluss vorhanden sein (T-Sensor).
Am Lüfteranschluss wird der Temperatursensor nicht angeschlossen.

Hat das Mainboard dazu kein Anschluss muss eine Lüftersteuerung mit dieser Möglichkeit vorhanden sein.
In deinem Fall geht es anscheint auch mit der  Corsair Commander Pro. Normalerweise kann dann als Bezugsquelle der Sensor auswählt werden so das dann nach dieser Temperatur die Lüfter geregelt werden können.

Wie genau solch ein Sensor misst ist nicht so wichtig, da es nicht auf jeden Grad genau ankommt. Ansonsten kannst du dieses gegenprüfen in dem du ein anderen Thermometer verwendest. Mit der Aquasuite können Abweichungen nachjustiert werden, wie es mit dem  Corsair Commander Pro aussieht ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## Lupoc (11. Mai 2020)

An der Luft 21.7 grad. Klingt realistisch.


----------



## IICARUS (11. Mai 2020)

In diesem Fall handelt es sich um den Phobya Temperatursensor und davon habe ich 3 Stück bei mir verbaut.
Einer zeigt sehr genau an, die anderen zwei haben eine Abweichung von etwa 2 Grad zu viel.


----------



## Lupoc (11. Mai 2020)

Habe das Ding jetzt mal angeschlossen. Laut Software 26,7 Grad. Kann das realistisch sein?


----------



## IICARUS (11. Mai 2020)

Wissen wir doch nicht... 
Das ganze hängt ja auch von deiner Umgebungstemperatur mit ab.

Denn im Hochsommer mit 30°C Raumtemperatur wirst du nicht mehr auf 26°C kommen.
Wie bereits geschrieben kannst das nur heraus finden in dem du z.B. ein Fieberthermometer ins AGB hältst und gegen vergleichst.


----------



## Sinusspass (12. Mai 2020)

Unter welcher Belastung bei welcher Lüfterdrehzahl bei welcher Raumtemperatur wo im Kreislauf?


----------



## kayuna (12. Mai 2020)

Hi Lupoc

Ich lass die Phobya Temp Sensoren genauso über den Commander Pro laufen ...Temps sind Plausibel aber wie IIcarus schon sagt es gibt immer ein,zwei grad Unterschied je nachdem wo sie sitzen..


----------



## IICARUS (12. Mai 2020)

Hatte diesen Temperatur unterschied bereits auch mit einem Aquaero 6, nur dort konnte ich die Temperatur in den Einstellungen ausgleichen. Nachdem mir der Aquaero 6 defekt gegangen ist läuft alles über mein Mainboard, hier habe ich jedoch keine Möglichkeit die echte Temperatur ausgleichen zu können. Aber am ende ist es egal, da die Lüfter halt nur ein gewissen Anhaltspunkt brauchen und da spielt es keine Rolle ob der Sensor 2 Grad mehr oder weniger anzeigt.

In meinem Fall bekomme ich aber immer noch die richtige Temperatur angezeigt, da mein 3. Sensor an meiner Pumpe angeschlossen ist und ich diesen nutze um die echte Temperatur ablesen zu können. Ich stelle daher dann zwar die Lüfter mit den anderen Sensoren die zwei  Grad zu viel anzeigen, aber so das die Drehzahl mit der Temperatur was ich ablesen kann passt.


----------



## Lupoc (12. Mai 2020)

Auf die 1-2 Grad kommt es mir jetzt nicht an. Ist halt meine erste Custom Wakü. Mir fehlt noch das Gefühl wie warm das Wasser im Idle bzw unter Last ist. Deshalb wäre ein Sensor mal interessant. Werde dann versuchen due Lüfter über die Wassertemp zu steuern.
Habe gestern mal den Sensor oben auf den Ausgleichsbehälter geschraubt um zu testen. Werte scheinen im Idle hinzukommen. Laut Internet kann das schon hinkommen. Werde es mal mit einem Thermometer gegenchecken.
Da mir der Sensor optisch and er Stelle nicht gefallen hat, werde ich ihn heute zwischen Pumpe und 1. Radi setzten. Da es der tiefste Punkt ist, wird das ein wenig Aufwand. Aber machbar.


----------



## IICARUS (12. Mai 2020)

Vollkommen richtig und würde ich auch so machen.


----------



## kayuna (13. Mai 2020)

Lupoc schrieb:


> Auf die 1-2 Grad kommt es mir jetzt nicht an. Ist halt meine erste Custom Wakü. Mir fehlt noch das Gefühl wie warm das Wasser im Idle bzw unter Last ist. Deshalb wäre ein Sensor mal interessant. Werde dann versuchen due Lüfter über die Wassertemp zu steuern.
> Habe gestern mal den Sensor oben auf den Ausgleichsbehälter geschraubt um zu testen. Werte scheinen im Idle hinzukommen. Laut Internet kann das schon hinkommen. Werde es mal mit einem Thermometer gegenchecken.
> Da mir der Sensor optisch and er Stelle nicht gefallen hat, werde ich ihn heute zwischen Pumpe und 1. Radi setzten. Da es der tiefste Punkt ist, wird das ein wenig Aufwand. Aber machbar.



Genau so läuft das bei mir seit einem Jahr ohne Probleme ... mit Phobya und Commander ... Ich hab einen Sensor direkt nach CPU am Radiatoreingang und den zweiten dann bei Graka Radiatoreingang... und Steuerung über Wassertemp lässt sich ganz einfach umsetzen mit Icue.


----------



## Lupoc (13. Mai 2020)

@Kayuna

Danke für die Bestätigung. Werde am Freitag das ganze mal umbauen und schauen  Vorher schaffe ich es nicht.


----------



## kayuna (13. Mai 2020)

Ich hab noch die LED Farbe in Temp eingeteilt alles unter 30 ist blau bis 35 ist grün bis 40 gelb ab 40 dann rot... so seh ich schon von aussen ohne auf die Anzeige zu schauen wo ungefähr die Temps vom Wasser sind... 
die Farben sind natürlich unterschiedlich stark zum bsp Grün geht bei Petrol los und wird immer klarer im Grünton bis es zu Gelbgrün würd und in Gelb übergeht.

In den Genuss Rot zu sehen kam ich noch nicht also kann ich nicht bestätigen das es funktioniert


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Mai 2020)

Lupoc schrieb:


> Habe das Ding jetzt mal angeschlossen. Laut Software 26,7 Grad. Kann das realistisch sein?


Löse Dich von absoluten Temperaturen und betrachte relative. Wenn Du den Rechner anmachst, hat der Temperatursensor weitestgehend Raumtemperatur, das kannst Du gedanklich dann auf 0 Kelvin setzen. Und dann wird im Betrieb das Wasser erwärmt. 

Damit die CPU oder GPU Wärme angeben kann, muss es eine Temperaturdifferenz zum Wasser geben, je höher, umso besser. Das Wasser sollte sich möglichst wenig . Deine 26,7°C, also ungefähr 5°C mehr als Raumtemperatur sind realistisch, tendenziell zu hoch. Mit etwas mehr Durchfluss oder höherer Lüfterdrehzahl kann man das unter Umständen weiter absenken, es ist aber auch völlig unkritisch.

CPU-Kühler, nebenbei bemerkt, werden auch nicht warm. Viele erwarten, sie hätten die CPU-Temperatur. Mitnichten. Die werden auch nur wenige Grad warm.


----------



## Lupoc (19. Mai 2020)

So, habe am Wochenende mal ein wenig experimentiert. Folgendes ist die finale Einstellung:

- Gehäuse geschlossen (Seitenteile, Oberteil etc.)
- KEINEN Staubschutzverbaut
- Pumpe auf konstanten 40% laufen (glaube, 2600 Umdrehungen)
- GPU noch ein wenig übertaktet 
- CPU (i7 8700k) auf 5Ghz
- GPU unter Last (The Divison 2 / Max Ultra WQHD) 55 Grad
- CPU auch so um die 50 Grad (CPU wird aber auch nicht voll ausgelastet im Game)
- Lüfter auf max 1150 Umdrehungen unter Last (Idle 600)
- Wassertemp unter Last max 39,8 Grad

Bin mit der Konfi so ganz zufrieden. Primär ging es mir um die Lautstärke unter Last wenn ich OHNE Kopfhörer zocke.

Soweit ich weiß, macht eine höhere Drehzahl der Pumpe keinen großen Unterschied. Aber 40% ist sie nicht hörbar. Temperaturen könnte ich noch ein wenig drücken wenn ich die Lüfter höher stelle. Möchte ich aber nicht.

Wenn ich das Case öffne, gehen die GPU Temps zb 5 Grad runter (50 Grad). Option für den Sommer.


----------



## Lupoc (19. Mai 2020)

Eine Frage hätte ich doch noch.... Aktuell ziehen die Lüfter UNTEN am Radiator die Luft nach INNEN ins Gehäuse. Hinterer und oberer Radi drücken die Luft nach außen. Also 2:1.
Am Heck hätte ich noch die Möglichkeit einen 120er Lüfter zu montieren. Überlege nur in welche Richtung...

- Eine Option wäre die warme Luft von Innen nach außen zu befördern. So kenne ich es in der Regel auch. Denn die Graka (2080Ti) sorgt für ordentlich abwärme. Habe nur Bedenken dass ich dann ja noch einen zusätlichen Lüfter habe der die Lüft nach außen pustet... Das machen ja schon 6 andere (2 x Radis).

- Oder lasse ich dort die Frischluft einströmen? So hätte ich 4 Lüfter die dies dann erledigen.

Hauptgrund ist, die Abwärme der GPU abzuführen. Bilde mir ein dass die warme Abluft der GPU den obigen Radi zusätzlich erhitz. Daher der Gedanke die warme Luft direkt oberhalb der GPU abzuführen.

Macht das ganze Sinn? und wenn ja, in welche Richtung?


----------



## IICARUS (19. Mai 2020)

In der Regel würde ich raus fördern, aber so ein Lüfter ist auch schnell umgedreht und daher würde ich es einfach mal selbst austesten.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Mai 2020)

Hecklüfter einblasend, um das Verhältnis zwischen ein- und ausblasender Luft zu optimieren. Ohne Radiator im Weg schafft ein Lüfter durchaus den Durchsatz von mehreren Radiatorlüftern; somit bekommt der Deckelradiator vermehrt Frischluft ab.


----------



## Lupoc (19. Mai 2020)

@ Sinusspass

Ich hatte befürchtet das dies die beste Variante ist... Das hat leider den optischen Nachteil dass ich auf das "Hinterteil" des Lüftersgucke und somit auch die RGB Ring nicht zu sehen ist 
Optisch nicht schön... Aber technisch wohl die bessere Variante....

EDIT:

Hier die finale Version. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Mai 2020)

Wenn du die Lüfter auf dem Seitenradi drehst, würde es auch andersrum gehen.


----------



## Lupoc (19. Mai 2020)

@Sinusspass

Technisch gesehen, ja. Optisch, definitiv nicht


----------



## Bariphone (19. Mai 2020)

Lupoc schrieb:


> @ Sinusspass
> 
> Ich hatte befürchtet das dies die beste Variante ist... Das hat leider den optischen Nachteil dass ich auf das "Hinterteil" des Lüftersgucke und somit auch die RGB Ring nicht zu sehen ist
> Optisch nicht schön... Aber technisch wohl die bessere Variante....
> ...



Aber nach wie vor, sehr schön umgesetzt. Und wenn die Temperaturen jetzt passen, alles super.
 t


----------



## Lupoc (19. Mai 2020)

@Bariphone

Vielen Dank. Für meine 1. WaKü bin ich sehr zufrieden. Handwerklich ist es super geworden. Optisch wirklich ein Hingucker


----------



## nekro- (20. Mai 2020)

gefällt mir sehr gut, hast du schön abgeliefert.

Ich bin an dem gleichen Problem mit meinen 3x360er geplant war am Heck einen kleinen 80mm reinpustend zu installieren, da der Top Radiator raus pustet. Der seitliche Pustet rein und der untere Pustet auch rein. 
Jetzt muss ich mich entscheiden einen Lüfter oder ein USB Flow meter dort hinzu packen. Die von AC sind zwar top aber auch hässlich


----------



## izanagi23 (20. Mai 2020)

Interessant zu lesen. Ich hatte auch andere Erwartungen. Gestern erst zwei Stunden rendern lassen und 45 Grad Wasser. Dabei hab ich schon den größten Radiator und 100% Pumpe am laufen. Hätte es auch gern was kühler. Vielleicht ist da eben irgendwo auch die Grenze. Haben ja keinen Gefrierschrank ^^


----------



## Bariphone (20. Mai 2020)

Was bedeutet denn "größten Radiator"? Wie sind denn sonst die Bedingungen unter denen deine WAKÜ arbeitet. Sprich Radiator / Lüfter Konfiguration. etc etc.


----------



## WhoRainZone (20. Mai 2020)

Von der Lüfterkonfiguration nicht optimal...
Der untere Rad zieht ja warme luft ins Gehäuse, die anderen zwei benutzen diese Luft, um zu "kühlen".
Optimal (zT. auch Gehäuseabhängig) ist natürlich nur Frischluft reinziehen, und durch die Case-Fans dann die Warme Luft rausblasen.
Ist natürlich optisch nicht soo, da man nur die Rückseiten der Lüfter sieht.
Ich hatte bei mir viel rumgetestet, und das Beste Ergebnis hatte ich mit Rads: 480 in, 280 in, 360 in, 2x140er Fans out. Habe aber auch ein passendes Case, ob das auf deinen restriktiven Glasprügel übertragbar ist, bezweifle ich ein wenig.

Aber sieht sehr geil aus, gute Arbeit!


----------



## Lupoc (20. Mai 2020)

Guten Morgen. Freut mich dass euch das Build/Case gefällt  Werde die Lüfteranordung so belassen wie es ist. Ist optisch einfach schöner. Den bestellten Hecklüfter (selbe Lüfter wie der Rest) wird so montiert dass die frische Luft eingeblasen wird. Macht technisch am meisten Sinn. Optisch, naja, kleinstes Übel. Mit Glück ist der Lüfter Freitag/Samstag da. Nach der Montage stelle ich gleich ein Foto Online.


----------



## nekro- (20. Mai 2020)

Das heißt du möchtest den Hecklüfter reinpustend lassen? Damit der obere Radiator Frischluft bekommt? Wäre interessant ob das für den oberen Radiator sich bemerkbar macht.

Wenn du unten und seitlich mit 6 Lüftern reinpustest
dann hast du doch schon Überdruck und sehr warme Luft im Case. Wäre es nicht besser die abzutransportieren durch den Heck Lüfter rauspustend ?


----------



## Lupoc (20. Mai 2020)

@nekro

Nicht ganz korrekt. 

- Radi unten -> Luft rein
- Radi oben -> Luft raus
- Radi Seite/Hinten -> Luft raus

Deshalb der "eine" Lüfter der dann zusätzlich Frischluft einpustet.


----------



## nekro- (20. Mai 2020)

Hast du das umgesetzt ?


----------



## Lupoc (20. Mai 2020)

Nope. Lüfter kommt Evtl am Samstag.


----------



## izanagi23 (21. Mai 2020)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Was bedeutet denn "größten Radiator"? Wie sind denn sonst die Bedingungen unter denen deine WAKÜ arbeitet. Sprich Radiator / Lüfter Konfiguration. etc etc.


Nabend Bariphone, ich würd ungern Lupoc seinen Thread zuspammen. Ich versuchs mal kurz und knapp. (der größte kaufbare Radi war der  MO-RA3 420 Pro / vielleicht gibts noch leistungstärkere ?! dont know)
Unten stehen die Werte im GPU und CPU Test. In meiner Signatur steht die Hardware und auf den alten Bildern siehst du den Loop Mora->Pumpe->GPU->GPU->CPU~
Oft liest man es sei ab 45° kritisch für die Schläuche. Weshalb ich nur noch ausserhalb Tygon Norprene und innen Acryl nutze. Lupoc hat mich daran erinnert das ich nie zufrieden mit dem Resultat der Temps war.
(Habe aber auch noch einen alten Thread darüber) Man muss dazu sagen die CPU läuft @4,1Ghz und beide 2080ti @1980 
PS: gestern waren es 45° Wasser weil wohl Pumpe auf 85% statt 100

*IDLE Modus:* 
CPU 40°
VRM 64°
PCH 49°
GPU-1 38°
GPU-2 35°
Wasser raus 35°
Wasser rein 32°
Pumpe 70% / 1748rpm / 19L/h
Mora Lüfter 35% / 630rpm

GPU-Rendering SLI Max. bei 70% Pumpe = 45° Wasser 42° GPU-1

*GPU-Rendering SLI Max.:*
CPU 7%  46°
VRM 70°
PCH 54°
GPU-1 100% (1980Mhz) 44°
GPU-2 100% (1980Mhz) 41°
Wasser raus [highlight]41°[/highlight]
Wasser rein 35°
Pumpe 100% / 4639rpm / 127L/h
Mora Lüfter 80% / 1028rpm

*CPU Stress Prime95:*
CPU 100%  67°
VRM 83°
PCH 54°
GPU-1 10% 44°
GPU-2 0%  40°
Wasser raus [highlight]40°[/highlight]
Wasser rein 36°
Pumpe 100% / 4639rpm / 127L/h
Mora Lüfter 80% / 1028rpm

*CPU Stress Prime95 nach 20 min.:*
CPU 100%  [highlight]78°[/highlight]
VRM 92°
Wasser raus [highlight]42°[/highlight]
Wasser rein 38°


----------



## Bariphone (21. Mai 2020)

Erstmal täte ich sagen, dass bei Deinen verwendeten Komponenten die Temperaturen gar nicht so schlecht sind. Ich meine mit diesen beiden Ti´s (das sind doch die 400W+ Biester) sind die Temperaturen absolut in Ordnung mit der CPU zusammen unter Volldampf gibt es um die  max. 900W abzuführen. Da kann man nicht meckern mal ganz ehrlich gesagt. Dafür sind die Temperaturen schon recht gut. Du hast ja auch 3X 420mm Radifläche. Was schon viel ist, aber für diese Kombo ausreichend gut. Die einzige Verbesserung die ich sehe ist schlichtweg die Radiatorfläche zu erhöhen. Denn sonst ist die Knfi schon eher optimal.
Ich habe auch 1260mm gesamte Radifläche wobei 2 x 280mm, 1 x 140mm intern und 560mm extern verbaut habe. Da kommt meine Radeon VII @ 2Ghz+ mit Ihren 280W auch schon ann die 48°C bzw. 72°C Hotspot. Gut meine Lüfter laufen mit 300rpm aber nur mal so zum vergleich. Und 45°C Wasser ist absolut unkritisch bei Schlauch. Bei Norprene sowieso. Bei Acryl ist es auch noch nicht so wild. Bei PET-G wird es da schon weicher. Und die meisten Pumpen sind bis 60°C Wasser spezifiziert.

Also ich wurde mir an Deiner Stelle keine sorgen machen. Für das was DU abführen musst sind die Temps absolut gut. Oder eben mehr Radifläche 

PS: Schönes Build


----------



## Sinusspass (21. Mai 2020)

Egal wie man es sieht, eine Gputemperatur, die 6-9°C über der Wassertemperatur liegt, ist ziemlich unrealistisch. Eigentlich müsste auch zwischen Idle und Last weit mehr Unterschied sein, wenn die Leistungsaufnahme nicht irgendwo bei <200W/Karte liegt. Zumindest ist das meine Erfahrung mit den Karten. Ich will jetzt nicht haten oder so, aber die Werte sind doch irgendwo unrealistisch.


----------



## Bariphone (21. Mai 2020)

Von der Warte habe ich es gar nicht betrachtet. Da muss ich dir absolut Recht geben. Trotz allem, sind die Temperaturen nicht schlecht. Und Wakü ist nun mal kein Allheilmittel. 
Mir zum Beispiel ist es gleich, auch wenn die Graka mal über 50°C geht. Hauptsache ich habe null Geräusche vom PC. Das ist meine Prio...


----------



## izanagi23 (21. Mai 2020)

Bariphone schrieb:


> ...
> Also ich wurde mir an Deiner Stelle keine sorgen machen. Für das was DU abführen musst sind die Temps absolut gut. Oder eben mehr Radifläche


Danke dir für deine ausführliche Ansicht. So habe ich das noch gar nichts betrachtet, das sind wirklich insgesamt verdammt viel Power an Watt die da produziert werden.
Meine Inspirationen waren wohl bei weniger vergleichbaren Systemen.



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Egal wie man es sieht, eine Gputemperatur, die 6-9°C über der Wassertemperatur liegt, ist ziemlich unrealistisch. Eigentlich müsste auch zwischen Idle und Last weit mehr Unterschied sein, wenn die Leistungsaufnahme nicht irgendwo bei <200W/Karte liegt. Zumindest ist das meine Erfahrung mit den Karten. Ich will jetzt nicht haten oder so, aber die Werte sind doch irgendwo unrealistisch.


Grüß Dich, ja zwischen Idle und Last sind wirklich kleine Differenzen, bzw. die Temps sind relativ hoch im Idle. Könnte daran liegen das ich im Idle ein Profil mit 70%Pumpe/35% Lüfter habe. Jetzt gerade ist die GPU 40° dabei habe ich nur einen Browser auf. Die Pumpe hat zu wenig Power mit 70%, das sind nur 19L/h. unter 60% Pumpe geht sie aus, bzw. fördert kein Wasser mehr und der Druck reicht nicht aus. Da ist Stillstand im System. Die Kuriosität wird vielleicht Grund dafür sein.

Eine andere Sache sehe ich gerade, bin ich vielleicht dämlich und der PCI16_1 Slot ist gar nicht die Grafikkarten Temperatur ??? ich schaue nämlich immer in die Asus Suite  dort ist der Slot 1 bei 40° aber GPU-Z sagt mir 33°
Sag mir nicht die Slot Temp ist nur vom Mainboard. O,o
Die CPU Temp stimmt auch nicht mit 42° aus der AI Suite. HWMonitor sagt mir 38°

Im Idle sind es jetzt
CPU 38°
GPU-1 34°
GPU-2 33°
Altwasser 36°
Frischwasser 32 °
Pumpe 70%

Das sieht schon anders aus. Und unter 100% Pumpe sind es im Idle jetzt
CPU 35°
GPU-1 33°
GPU-2 32°
Altwasser 33°
Frischwasser 32 °
Pumpe 100%


Und unter GPU Sli Volllast
CPU 44°
GPU-1 44°
GPU-2 46°
Altwasser 41°
Frischwasser 35 °
Pumpe 100%


----------



## Sinusspass (21. Mai 2020)

Die Werte aus GPU-Z stimmen voraussichtlich, zusammen mit den Werten der Aquasuite macht das auch Sinn. 46°C GPU bei 35°C Wasser ist bei ~240W durchaus im Rahmen. Ich hab keine Ahnung, was die AI Suite da anzeigt, aber logisch sind die Temps von HW Monitor und der Aquasuite.


----------



## blautemple (21. Mai 2020)

Jo das klingt logisch. Ich komme bei 330W auf 14Grad Delta. Die 2080 Ti ist halt leider auch unter Wasser ein Hitzkopf ^^


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## izanagi23 (21. Mai 2020)

Danke Euch. Da fällt mir ein Stein vom Herz, hat mich seit Monaten immer beschäftigt ob irgendwas falsch oder defekt ist oder ich noch bessere Hardware kaufen muss 
Gibts eigentlich Radiatoren in einem Minikühlschrank? War mal so ne Idee ^^


----------



## Sinusspass (22. Mai 2020)

Die Idee ist alt, aber bringt nichts. Der Kühlschrank braucht viel mehr Saft, um Kälte zu erzeugen, sprich um deine 600W über den Kühlschrank abzuführen, bräuchte dieser nochmal 1000+ mehr. Wenn, dann kann man direkt den Kühlkreislauf der Kältemaschine in den Kreislauf integrieren, moderne Kältemaschinen in entsprechendem Umfang haben einen vertretbaren Wirkungsgrad und sind auch nur so laut wie ein normaler Kühler. Aber das zu machen ist alles so gut wie Schwachsinn, es braucht Strom und Ressourcen ohne Ende und bringt am Ende Krach und Kondenswasser im Pc. Man muss also alles isolieren, dann wird es mit den meisten Methoden hässlich, die Verschlauchung durchs ganze Haus legen, damit die Kältemaschine nicht nervt und hat am Ende durch 50°C kälteres Wasser 100, vielleicht 200Mhz mehr. Das lohnt sich kein Stück und erfordert viel technisches Wissen.
Deine Kühlung ist völlig in Ordnung so, wie sie ist. Mehr wäre wieder übertrieben und rechtfertigt den Aufwand nicht mehr. Nur der Basteltrieb wird damit befriedigt.


----------



## FussyTom (22. Mai 2020)

Bariphone schrieb:


> Schaut aber super schön aus dein System. Hut ab.



Dann lass dem Jungen doch ein Like bei seinen Fotos da!  

Ich finde auch das er ein schönes Setting gewählt hat, auch wenn ich eher der Schwarz-Typ bin.


----------



## izanagi23 (22. Mai 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Deine Kühlung ist völlig in Ordnung so, wie sie ist. Mehr wäre wieder übertrieben und rechtfertigt den Aufwand nicht mehr. Nur der Basteltrieb wird damit befriedigt.


Ja der Aufwand wäre auch übertrieben ^^
Hätte gedacht es gäbe schon sowas wie einen Radiator dessen Kühlkörper in eine geschlossene Kompressor Kühlbox hinein und wieder raus läuft. Aber allein die Geräusche wären der Killer xD

PS: ich sehe gerade du hattest meine 35° aus der Aquasuite im Auge, die ist natürlich nicht vom warmen sondern gekühlten Wasser, direkt am Mora Ausgang. Der T-sensor 39-42° von der AI Suite ist das Warmwasser hinter der letzten Komponente.
Wie errechnet sich die Delta? Bestimmt nicht einfach nur die Differenz beider oder.


----------



## Sinusspass (22. Mai 2020)

Es gibt schon fertige Kompressorkühler, die sind aber teuer und laut.
Das Delta berechnet sich sogar wirklich über Gputemperatur-Wassertemperatur, aber da ist man sich nie einig, ob man Eingang- oder Ausgang nimmt. Je nach Durchfluss können das schon mal 5°C sein. Dennoch, gängig sind 15-20°C für ne 2080ti, je nach Leistungsaufnahme und Messtoleranz. Mit Flüssigmetall nochmal paar °C weniger, mit mehr Durchfluss tut sich auch was, aber bei >300W kommt man kaum unter 10°C Delta, eher Richtung 20.


----------



## Bonja_Banana (23. Mai 2020)

Eine 2080 Ti will erstmal gekühlt werden. Da hatten schon vor dir viele andere falsche Erwartungen. Wenn man mal bedenkt das die Karte jetzt fast 10 Grad Kühler ist und dafür unhörbar als vorher mit Lüfter ist das schon okay denke ich. Ich hatte anfangs auch zu viele falsche Erwartungen.


----------



## Lupoc (27. Mai 2020)

So, Lüfter ist gestern geliefert worden. Leider musste ich feststellen dass die Tubes von Graka und CPU im Weg waren. Also musste ich Flüssigkeit ablassen, beide Tubes entfernen. Lüfter eingebaut.

Und dann leider, trotz vorherigen messen, liegen die Tubes direkt auf dem Lüfter auf. Hatte irgendie ausgerechnet dass dort mehr Platz ist. Sieht auf jeden Fall mies aus... Ist mir auch zu viel Spannung auf den Tubes.
Bilder siehe unten.

Habe aber noch einen Noctua Slim in braun im Schrank liegen. Mit PWM, ohne Beleuchtung. Vom Platz her locke machbar. Nur die Farbe geht nicht. Bin am überlegen den Lüfter einfach in weiß zu lackieren. Weiß matt aus dem Baumarkt (sprühdose).

Was sagt ihr dazu? Eine andere Idee?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fotos übers Handy eingefügt. Leider werden Sie dabei immer um 90 Grad nach links gedreht...


----------



## goanaut67 (27. Mai 2020)

Kannst du den Radiator oben noch ein bisschen nach vorne verschieben ?


----------



## Lupoc (27. Mai 2020)

@gonaut

leider. Ist schon max. ganz rechts. Extra gewählt damit alle Ein- und Auslässe übereinander sind. 

hatte auch die Gummi Puffer auf dem Küfter entfernt. Sieht halt Kacke aus....


----------



## WhoRainZone (28. Mai 2020)

Alphacool Eiszapfen Winkeladapter Doppel-45deg drehbar G1/4 AG auf G1/4 IG - Deep Black | Adapter | Anschluesse | Wasserkuehlung | Aquatuning Germany
Mit sowas könntest du daran vorbei kommen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

